# Lionel train shirts



## Dan O (Nov 26, 2009)

I was at WalMart yesterday and saw some Lionel train shirts right near the jewelry section. They had about 4 different trains in adult sizes and little kid sizes. I got one for my each dtr of mine. One is 22..the other is 4. I think they will both like them. Can't beat the price for $5.

Dano

PS The shirts were near a large sign that advertised Lionel brand trains. I was thinking trains that I knew as a kid. Nope, battery powered very small kid type trains. Oh well. I like the shirts.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 26, 2009)

Like this?







For the really confused, here's a

Lionel Ritchie train conductor t-shirt.


----------



## Dan O (Nov 27, 2009)

Not like that. THe shirt colors were red, white or blue. I think I got red for both shirts.

Dan


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 28, 2009)

I am here in Lancaster PA and visited there walmart. They had a grey and black shirt. (At least in Adult sizes) I picked one up. They looked pretty good for a $5 shirt.


----------



## Dan O (Nov 29, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I am here in Lancaster PA and visited there walmart. They had a grey and black shirt. (At least in Adult sizes) I picked one up. They looked pretty good for a $5 shirt.


Hey, we were back your way this summer. Visited an Amish house/farm there in/near Lancaster. We have friends who are near Reading and their dtr goes to Millersville.

Re shirts..glad you picked one up. Hard to go too wrong for $5.

Dan


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 30, 2009)

Dan O said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > I am here in Lancaster PA and visited there walmart. They had a grey and black shirt. (At least in Adult sizes) I picked one up. They looked pretty good for a $5 shirt.
> ...


I was just visiting the Lancaster area. I live in NJ.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 4, 2009)

Dan O said:


> PS The shirts were near a large sign that advertised Lionel brand trains. I was thinking trains that I knew as a kid. Nope, battery powered very small kid type trains. Oh well.


At an Atlanta Wal-Mart the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 also saw a Lionel trains display from a distance. Forgot about it while shopping for more immediate travel needs so never got over there, but if Dan's experience is any guide we didn't miss much. I thought "Lionel trains at WALMART??" Apparently not really.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Aloha

For those of you interested in Lionel trains, here is a picture of Jim Satler and part of his collection.






I am sad to report that Jim passed away last July.


----------



## Dan O (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to post this and even then it is not a good pic. Sorry.

Dan


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 28, 2010)

Still, it does show the graphic. Good shirt.


----------



## Dan O (Jan 28, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Still, it does show the graphic. Good shirt.


My older daughter (22) likes it. My 4 year old has one too but it's a bit different..red but a different graphic. I don't know if I will ever get a picture of her in it. She is not so cooperative.


----------

